

A newly updated 'Rock paper scissors' game using socket.io – request feedback - mitenmit

The game: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;coolfriends.me<p>This is a follow up post from https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7101615<p>I made some additions to the game like: chat functionality, time limit of 5 sec for the games, see who played what after the game, rankings of the current players and matches history.<p>What do you think I should do next?
======
edpackt
replay button? or "best of 5" type of scenario?

------
mitenmit
Rematch button done.

